# post ur customised nfsu2 cars here



## supersaiyan (Apr 18, 2005)

hello there. i wanted to start a thread where ppl could post (showoff) their customised nfs u2 cars. newayz i had posted a query before on how to post the pic and thnks for the help. 
here's my mitsubishi 3000gt.

*img202.echo.cx/img202/9216/nfsu20099bt.th.gif     

*img184.echo.cx/img184/5849/nfsu20101wc.th.jpg


and the audi a3

*img82.echo.cx/img82/8191/nfsu20005rc.th.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 18, 2005)

The cars are looking good. But I guess you could have edited the previous topic to make it the one to continue posting the pics in. Amyways, it's for the mods to decide whether to merge them of lock one of them.

And again, good cars d00d.


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 18, 2005)

the link below ur quote is gud ctrl. made me lol. hahaha


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2005)

OK, this post is gonna have a lot of pix lol. After finishing the game, I went ahead and customized as many cars as I could and hit the max limit. Here are my personal favorites from all those that I modded:

*img2.echo.cx/img2/4321/350z2hc.th.jpg

This Audi TT is one of the cars I used in Career Mode but didn't want to spend money to get it upto 10 Stars 
*img215.echo.cx/img215/4889/auditt0yq.th.jpg

Here is my preciousssss Civic that was my main Career Mode car
*img215.echo.cx/img215/8134/civicclose4dd.th.jpg

Here is my Eclipse with the Indian Tri-color 
*img215.echo.cx/img215/8827/eclipse0jk.th.jpg

*img215.echo.cx/img215/4311/3000gt2bo.th.jpg

The Mustang GT-My favorite...if only it had better handling!!
*img215.echo.cx/img215/9739/mustanggt1tl.th.jpg

*img215.echo.cx/img215/1949/tiburongt9kv.th.jpg

*img215.echo.cx/img215/7874/skylinegtr7vt.th.jpg

*img215.echo.cx/img215/3395/rx70db.th.jpg

*img213.echo.cx/img213/7996/lancer6os.th.jpg

I did this one because I wanted to see how an SUV would look and drive:
*img249.echo.cx/img249/7723/hummer0zf.th.jpg
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 21, 2005)

Huge collection Vivek   
Good ones. Esp the Indian flag paint job looked cool 

Here are mine. 

Mitsubishi Eclipse
*img23.echo.cx/img23/3945/eclipse2to.th.jpg 

Lancer EVO VIII-My fav
*img23.echo.cx/img23/2352/lancerevoviii8sl.th.jpg

Mazda Miata MX-5-I started my career mode in NFSU & NFSU2 with this car both the times. 
*img23.echo.cx/img23/1553/miatamx54wd.th.jpg

Audi TT-I love this one.
*img23.echo.cx/img23/3554/tt7fx.th.jpg

WRX-Impreza
*img23.echo.cx/img23/3285/wrximpreza3fg.th.jpg


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 21, 2005)

today's post 

the mazda rx-7

*img259.echo.cx/img259/7520/nfsu20142pp.th.jpg

*img122.echo.cx/img122/9293/nfsu20151so.th.jpg

*img127.echo.cx/img127/3091/nfsu20160wo.th.jpg

*img175.echo.cx/img175/7356/nfsu20172lq.th.jpg

and my favourite car the nissan 350z

*img197.echo.cx/img197/4603/nfsu20124my.th.jpg

*img231.echo.cx/img231/5868/nfsu20137cv.th.jpg


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 21, 2005)

how did u do that nemi.. that indian flag colour?


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 21, 2005)

mine 
still at n00b stage  



*img109.exs.cx/img109/6386/f0-car1.th.jpg

*Car 1-Mazda Miata MX-5*


*img52.exs.cx/img52/2020/ae-car2.th.jpg

*Car 2-nissan Sentra SE R spec V(sponsored car 1)*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2005)

@bharatbala: Use the Flags vinyls (individuals, not packs) and then choose orange, white and green as the colors. The Blue thingy is a tribal vinyl.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh my why did i uninstall that game. I had so many beautifully crafted cars. And the best was a 350Z


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 8, 2005)

Good stuff guys good stuff.
Infact im using the pictures on nfs to modify my real car (a hyundai elantra) a bit,  just started the process lets see how it pans out.


----------

